

How Hacker News ranking really works: scoring, controversy, and penalties - pmarin
http://www.righto.com/2013/11/how-hacker-news-ranking-really-works.html

======
kens
Ironically, my article has been penalized off the front page. Based on its raw
score, it should be about #6 but it is currently #32.

~~~
DanBC
Does "Hacker News" in the title apply a hefty anti-meta penalty? Or is it just
people flagging anything about moderation, fearing the typical empty
speculation? (That doesn't apply to your post, it's interesting and has lots
of supporting data.)

------
Houshalter
Really interesting how you figured that out. The penalties strike me as unfair
and pretty arbitrary. I _like_ articles with more discussion for example.

------
WalterSear
Hmm. I wonder: there's no cutoff for the controversial filter? Meaning a post
with only one vote and two comments is considered controversial?

~~~
kens
No, it only applies when there are 40 comments or more.

~~~
WalterSear
Doh! I missed that.

